# Question on storring unused barrels



## JohnT (Mar 3, 2016)

I have a unique situation in that I have a NEW/UNUSED 225 liter barrel that will go unused for at least the next 6 months to a year and perhaps even longer.

Since it is unused, I know that I do not need to worry about the barrel spoiling. I was just wondering if anyone out there does anything to a unused barrel in inventory... 

These barrels normally come with a plastic stopper in the bung hole, but unfortunately, this one did not. In order to keep dust and bugs out of the barrel, I simply slapped a piece of box tape over the bung hole.

I know that wood will oxidize. I doubt that this is a concern since the working part of the barrel (the inside) has been charred.

So, Any thoughts on treatment for storing an unused barrel over time?


----------



## NorCal (Mar 3, 2016)

I know it is important to keep unused barrels in the proper environmental conditions to avoid excess shrinkage of the wood. I would also be surprised if you didn't want to keep some level of SO2 gas (sulfur stick) in the barrel, as I'm pretty confident they are shipped being gassed or ozinated. I'd probably give the barrel mfg a call.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 3, 2016)

There is a section on storage of new barrels here


----------



## Steve_M (Mar 3, 2016)

JohnT said:


> I have a unique situation in that I have a NEW/UNUSED 225 liter barrel that will go unused for at least the next 6 months to a year and perhaps even longer.
> 
> Since it is unused, I know that I do not need to worry about the barrel spoiling. I was just wondering if anyone out there does anything to a unused barrel in inventory...
> 
> ...


Yeah!
Send it to me! I will care for it.

Steve


----------



## JohnT (Mar 3, 2016)

Thanks glowin, most helpful. 

Nice try Steve, but I think that I'll just keep it for a while


----------



## Steve_M (Mar 3, 2016)

It was worth a try!

Steve


----------



## scott312 (Jul 18, 2016)

I still one that I bought in 1971. : ) I was 15. I'm 60 now


----------



## rayaws1 (Aug 31, 2016)

Make a hot water solution with potassium metabasulfate and rinse out the barrel with scalding hot water then ad the solution with meta and let it sit for a day. Then scald out again and let it air dry. I blow some cold air in then do the same thing before you re use it with the hot water and the meta


----------

